# Is 700cc's a lot of blood loss?



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I finally got my records from dd's birth and they mention I hemorrhaged during the c/s but blood loss was only 700cc. That's 23 oz! Isn't that a lot? My labs showed my iron dropped from 11 to 9 in less then 24 hours so I'm assuming it is.

edited to add: I passed out right after dd was removed, could the blood loss have caused this? I thought they gave me something to knock me out but the records dont show they gave me a sedative, just a lot of pit during surgery. Its interesting to read the records because I was really out of it. I even found out dd weighed less then what I was told!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

yes it is a hemorrhage, how much blood do you think you have in your body? I have seen worse hemorrhages but probably up to 1000 MAY or may not change your hemocrit much but more will. 500 is about high average blood loss and in AZ 500 is considered a hemorrhage at a homebirth. 1 cup is 250, 2 cups is 500 so you nearly lost 3 cups. I measure but you can see when something is briskly pumping out and often people will underestimate especially if a mom is not symptomatic. Things like low lying placentas will make for more blood loss as will a distracted mom at birth-- moms who are allowed to tune into babies will not bleed as much, partially detached placentas are a rare occurance and I absolutely dislike them. Also there is a very old dyscription of an hour glass contraction and I am not sure exactly what that means but think it is where the upper part of the uterus is contracted but the lower part isn't and I have seen this I think that maybe the uterus is still pushing but baby came out quicker makes for bleeding.......

so did you have a csection? they probably underestimated the blood loss, it was probably higher and in 24 hrs there would be more loss from postpartum bleeding. you were also "symptomatic"- if you went out it was either from shock or blood loss.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Yes I had a c-section. They tried inducing for 3 days without any luck. I had HELLP syndrome so it was medically necessary. I'm hoping #2 will be a vbac


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

A good friend of mine was given a sedative after her c-section birth. The doctor didn't tell her at first and when she started to pass out she thought she was dying. She called to the doctor to help her, and told him that something was wrong. He told her that he had just given her a seditive, and she should go to sleep. She reviewed her medical chart later and the seditive was not recorded.

So perhaps you passed out from both blood loss and a seditive being given. Hugs to you mama! That must have been a rough recovery!


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

I lost about 700 cc with my last vaginal birth according to my midwife. I also passed out when I got up to use the bathroom, so thats probably what caused you to faint as well.

I had a cesarean with my 1st baby and it was so odd to get my records. They had my DS's weight wrong and mine! There were actually several little mistakes. Thought it was weird that they were so careless on medical records!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2baldie*
There were actually several little mistakes. Thought it was weird that they were so careless on medical records!

I haven't read my records from DD (maybe I should) but there were several mistakes just in the short summary on my discharge papers. It stated I was 41+ weeks with spontaneously ruptured water. Now this doc wasn't in the room until later (not even sure why he was called in :LOL) so I don't know if they told him wrong or what but it was the day after my EDD so I was 40w1d and they ruptured my water about an hour after I got to the hospital. I did not spontaneously rupture. There was something else that was sort of odd but I can't remember what. Sometimes you just can't believe the mistakes it's like were you thinking of another patient or were you flat out lying in case this comes up in court it makes my case sound more urgent?

I didn't pass out but I did get very woozy and they told me I was losing blood more quickly than they wanted. My placenta wasn't delivered yet and my cervix was trying to close. So they ended up doing a lot of uterine massage and the midwife pretty much pulled my placenta out. Of course she mismanaged so much who knows maybe that was the last thing she should have done.







: I do know I had hardly any pp bleeding compared to my other pgs. I'm curious now to know how much loss I had.


----------

